# Nanny in Abu Dhabi?



## Yuso (Jan 12, 2013)

Hello all!

We are looking for a nanny to pick up our 4 year old everyday from 2pm from pre-school. Does anyone know where best to look for a nanny please?

Also, what do kids do in Abu Dhabi after finishing school at 2pm? Are there any classes like music or sports that the kid can spend time there?

Any advice will be much appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Yuso said:


> Hello all!
> 
> We are looking for a nanny to pick up our 4 year old everyday from 2pm from pre-school. Does anyone know where best to look for a nanny please?
> 
> ...


a proper nanny is very very expensive, most employ maids. there are a lot of things to do after sch, but a 4 year old in sch quite often they are pretty tired. there is horse riding, ballet, brownies etc etc.


----------

